# Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2009)

*Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009


----------



## d0zz1 (31. März 2009)

*Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

Bin bis jetzt über den Extended Teil nur drübergeflogen. Hat mir dabei aber sehr gut gefallen. Werde ich mir demnächst noch genauer anschaun wenn mein Phenom II da ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

stimmt ich zu  selbst für mich als nicht AMD-Besitzer wars ziemlich interessant, auch festzustellen, dass wenn man ein bisschen was beachtet, die PhenomIIs richtig gut übertakten kann. Das Special hat mir eigentlich noch besser gefallen als das letzte von den IntelChips, da kannte man ja eh alles schon auswendig 

gruß


----------



## FloW^^ (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

wird darin auch erwähnt, dass bei einigen programmen das deaktivieren eines kerns die leistung weiter ansteigt? (mehr L3-cache pro kern)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

Ich kann nur sagen, der Phenom 1 den ich habe, ist das übertakten so nicht leicht. Viel zu beachten sonst startet der rechner nicht mehr und man fängt von vorne wieder an. und das ist bei den P2 auch nicht leichter wenn man kein offenen Multi hat wie bei meinen P1.


----------



## alfredione3oli (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

Toll... werde es mir zwar hohlen (ich finde es immer wieder spannend) aber dieser Artikel: _"• AM3 gegen AM2(+)   __" _war schon im letzten Heft.

Werdet ihr auch über die 4890 berichten?


----------



## quarante-sept (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tuning Phenom: Die Bibel für AMD-Fans - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 05/2009*

Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich mal fragen, wie es mit den Messwerten zur Rev. 2.2 des PCGH-AMD-PCs aussieht.
Mich würde eigentlich schon recht gern interessieren, wie die Leistungsaufnahme aussieht...


----------

